
Show HN: Loadmill – Run Load Tests with Real Crowdsourced Traffic - idoco
https://www.loadmill.com
======
simon_acca
Great idea, the sample of random users will probably be a lot more
representative of actual traffic than the usual load tests!

Are the users of the affiliate websites aware of what is happening though?

From an ethical point of view I think this is no different than ads, so it's
fine. Ads however are self-evident, so if I don't approve of them I can avoid
the website in question.

~~~
idoco
Thanks!

Yeah, our affiliates get a visible iframe to embed in their website, and that
is their responsibility to communicate this to their visitors (they can also
do it in other ways).

This should work really well blogs and websites who want to avoid ads and look
for alternative monetization models.

------
mipmap04
I have a few websites that I needed to monetize and this looks perfect. Can't
wait to use it.

~~~
idoco
Thanks mipmap, ping me if you need any help with that.

------
hitzfeld
This seems like a very good and cost effective solution to test my website,
I'll be in touch :)

------
sumanjay
This is an awesome service! Simple, easy and cost effective! Great job!

------
Rivi
Liked the idea. Thinking out of the box.

------
Linde
Where does the traffic come from?

~~~
idoco
Hi Linde, the traffic comes from our affiliate websites' visitors. They
perform a set of limited http/s requests to the tested application.

This way we can offer our affiliates an alternative monetization model.
Website owners embed our script, and share the revenue generated from the
tests they help to power, while keeping their website free from ads.

